# Pipe smoking spotted - Hatfield & McCoy



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

I was flipping channels and saw Kevin Costner is smoking a nose warmer type pipe on the Hatfields and the McCoys on history channel. Pretty cool and a very odd pipe. Doesnt appear to have a mouth piece.


----------



## houncer (Dec 15, 2011)

Got the DVR set for that series & I did notice him smoking in the previews too. Hope it's a good show.


----------



## Derrick_Y (Apr 26, 2012)

Watched the show too, I thought it was pretty good. A little slow moving at first but I guess there was allot of background story to fill in.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I watched it (part 1) with my daughter tonight. Every time he was seen smoking his pipe I'd tap her on the leg and say, "look, a pipe!" sort of in that punch-buggy kinda way...


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

Derrick_Y said:


> Watched the show too, I thought it was pretty good. A little slow moving at first but I guess there was allot of background story to fill in.


Poor bugger, the tenon probably snapped off at some point and being there is no corner B&M or online vendor in that era he's having to make do with smoking from the shank. That would put any piper in a bad state of mind, perhaps a good supply of MM cobs could have calmed the situation down .


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I noticed he was using Swiss matches, so at least he has that going for him! :lol:


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

Wouldn't a corn cob pipe be more authentic?


----------



## Tailchaser (Dec 1, 2011)

Stonedog said:


> Wouldn't a corn cob pipe be more authentic?


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

Never seen a pipe with such a small stem and a big bowl. When I watched that I thought the he would of experience some tongue burn alot with that pipe. I would think you'd have to be a small sipper for that kind of pipe.


----------

